# Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?



## moe7 (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

der Titel sagst ja bereits. Möchte mir di o.g. Schnur zulegen und kann mich trotz langer Boardrecherche nicht entscheiden. Welche würdet ihr nehmen?

Schon mal danke im voraus #6


----------



## ObiWahn81 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*

Nabend,

die, die zu Deinem Gewässer, Deinen Ruten und Deinen Rollen passt.

Ein paar mehr Info´en wären schon hilfreich für eine Kaufempfehlung. Pauschalisieren ist da m.E. nach nicht.

Grüße


----------



## moe7 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*

2,5lbs Ruten (werden aber ggf. die nächsten Jahre ersetzt), Rollen (Neukauf) wahrscheinlich die Okuma Powerliner. Gewässer: Vorwiegend See 10ha, Karpfenbestand bis 45Pfund, Kraut


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*

Ohne weitere Angaben von Dir:
(Wenn Du an einer hindernissfreien Badewanne mit der Pose fischen willst, reicht auch eine 25er locker...)

Ganz klar die 35er!

Einfach deshalb, weil Du mehr Tragkraftreserven hast, falls die Schnur mal (unbemerkt) beschädigt wird.
Aus diesem Grund hab ich an der Hechtrute inzwischen eine 40er drauf, obwohl mir von der Tragkraft eine 30er genügen würde.
Beim Angeln mit Festblei stört eine dickere Schnur erst recht nicht.

Ich hab früher (als Schüler) auch geglaubt, immer so fein wie möglich fischen zu müssen.
Nach dem Motto "Am groben Gerät erkennt man den schlechten Angler..."
Inzwischen bin ich der Meinung, daß es oft genau andersrum ist:
:mWer schlecht fängt, glaubt oft, es mit feinem Gerät rausreißen zu können...

Wer angeln kann, wird häufiger mal größere Exemplare an den Haken bekommen.
Nach einigen Fischverlusten greift man dann freiwillig zu gröberen Geschützen...

Womit ich aber nicht sagen will, daß feines Gerät in manchen Situationen keine Berechtigung hat!

Kauf Dir trotzdem die 35er!
Mit ihr wirst Du keinen Fisch weniger haken, aber vielleicht einen paar Kapitale mehr landen können...

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Don-Machmut (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*

hallo 

hab selber auch die Shimano Technium in 0.35 kann ich dir nur empfelen super schnur du könntest dir aber auch ne  Stroft GTM oder ABR  zulegen ist auch ne super schnur und nimmt sich im preis nicht viel #6


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*



> Vorwiegend See 10ha, Karpfenbestand bis 45Pfund, Kraut


Moin, 35er!
Keine Extremwürfe nötig da kleines Gewässer, starke Fische und dann auch noch Kraut=35er.#6


----------



## moe7 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*

danke euch für die Antworten. Dann wirds die 35er


----------



## daci7 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*

Würd ich auch raten - man hat halt Reserven nach oben und stören tuts auch nicht. Außerdem passt auf die Powerliner so viel Tau, dass man da nicht sparen braucht 

Ich hab meine mit .32er und die Ersatzspulen mit .40er bespult - bis Jetzt kann ich mich nicht beschweren.
Bei Hindernissen in der Nähe kann man dann immernoch auf die .40er zurückgreifen. Obwohl ich sagen muss, dass die .32er auch schon Welse bis 1.5m von Hindernissen ferngehalten hat...


----------



## moe7 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*

ich war deswegen ins grübeln gekommen, da die 30er Technium laut Internetrecherche wohl eher in Richtung 0,32-0,33mm realer Wert geht. Das wären dann bei der 35er ca. 0,37-0,38mm.


----------



## cyberpeter (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*

Hallo,

erstmal ist es ja so, dass bei der Technium eine 0,30er nicht unbedingt eine 0,30er ist sondern eigentlich fast schon eine 0,33. Gleiches ist bei der 0,35er die fast schon eine 0,38er ist.

Generell finde ich es auch besser etwas mehr "Reserve" zu haben aber die 0,35er (0,38er) Technium ist schon recht star und läßst nich nicht unbedingt gut werfen.

Ein 10ha Gewässer ist zwar nicht groß, aber Wurfweiten von 100-120 Meter kann dort evtl. brauchen wenn man z.B. kein Boot hat und das ist mit einer 0,35er Technium nicht so leicht.

Wenn man nicht weit werfen muß die 0,35er ansonsten die 0,30er die sollte trotzdem ausreichend sein, ansonsten einfach eine Schlagschnur davor.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*

Schwer zu sagen, da man das Gewässer nicht kennt.



> Ein 10ha Gewässer ist zwar nicht groß, aber Wurfweiten von 100-120 Meter  kann dort evtl. brauchen wenn man z.B. kein Boot hat und das ist mit  einer 0,35er Technium nicht so leicht.


Es fiel der Begriff 'Kraut'. Daher empfehlen sich kurze Würfe und/ oder ein Boot. Von einer Schlagschnur rate ich bei Kraut ab.
Wird schon klappen mit der 35er.


----------



## cyberpeter (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*



Spaltkarpfen schrieb:


> Es fiel der Begriff 'Kraut'.



Kraut ist relativ ...

Eine 0,30er oder besser eine 0,325er Technium reicht da aus um einen Karpfen durch "normales Kraut" zu bekommen. 

Ist das Kraut aber so dicht und hoch, dass da kein "durchkommen" ist und sich der Karpfen dort zwangläufig festsetzt hilft mir auch ein "Ankertau" von 0,35er Technium nicht weiter dann heißt es ab ins Boot oder diesen Bereich erst gar nicht befischen.



Spaltkarpfen schrieb:


> Daher empfehlen sich kurze Würfe und/ oder ein Boot.



Wenn der Uferbereich verkrautet ist und weiterdraußen größere krautfreie  Bereiche wie Sandbänke bei 70-100 Meter sind so wie dies bei uns an  einem 12ha See der Fall ist mußt Du einfach weiter werfen wenn Du kein Boot hast und da ist eine 0,35er Technium einfach hinderlich. Solange es sich aber um "normales Kraut" handelt bekommt man einen Karpfen selbst mit einer 0,30er Schnur da gut durch wenn man ich entsprechend drillt.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*



> Wenn der Uferbereich verkrautet ist und weiterdraußen größere krautfreie  Bereiche wie Sandbänke bei 70-100 Meter sind...



Wenn dir mal die 'Wenns' und 'Abers' und auch die Hypothesen ausgehen, gebe ich dir einen aus!

Ne 35er Technium ist ok für den Anfänger, und ist auch kein Ankertau, sondern eine geeignete, kräftige Hauptschnur. Klar, dass mann damit Schwierigkeiten bekommt, 100 m zu werfen. Ist ja relativ dick....logisch.

Soll der TE sagen, ob er wirklich ominöse Sandbänke auf 100 m in seinem See hat oder nicht, dann kann man die Diskussion ja ggf. noch mal aufgreifen. Das gilt auch für sonstige Spezialitäten, die ausschließen könnten, dass er mit einer 38er auf Karpfen gehen kann.


----------



## cyberpeter (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*

Tja das wird vermutlich nie der Fall sein - ich überlege gerne vorher ...

Selbst wenn Dir meine Überlegungen etwas viel sind im Ernst er hat doch geschrieben er hat, zumindest im Moment, eine 2,5 lbs Rute - was soll das dann mit einer 0,35 (bzw. 0,38) Schnur ...


----------



## moe7 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*

schwierig. Ist gibt in der Tat eine Sandbank ca. 100m weit draussen. Da kam ich alleridngs mit meinen alten Silstar Rollen inkl. 35er Schnur niemals hin. Es gibt in dem See extrem verkrautete Ecken, welche ich aber natürlich nicht befischen kann mangels Boot. Ansonsten ist das Kraut im ganzen Gewässer doch recht ausgeprägt. Ich angelte bisher an Stellen die etwas leichter verkrautet sind (ca. 20-40m vom Ufer).

Ich fragte mich eben, ob mir die reellen 0,32-0,33mm der "30er Technium" auch reichen würden zugunsten der Wurfweite.

Ruten sind die alten "DAM Andy Little Carp New Dimension" in 3,6m und 2,5lbs. Hatte ich ´95 gekauft 

Werde mir demnächst aber noch eine etwas härtere Rute kaufen. Im Auge hatte ich die Yaris Majesti mit 2,75lbs oder eine andere mit 3lbs.


----------



## cyberpeter (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*



Spaltkarpfen schrieb:


> Soll der TE sagen, ob er wirklich ominöse Sandbänke auf 100 m in seinem See hat oder nicht





moe7 schrieb:


> schwierig. Ist gibt in der Tat eine Sandbank ca. 100m weit draussen.



:m

Du rettest meinen Abend ....


aber mal im Ernst mit der 0,35er Technium kommst Du da nicht hin ...

Mit der 0,30er ist die Chance auf jeden Fall besser, weil der Unterschied zwischen der 30er und 35er 5-10 Meter ausmachen kann, dann bringen Dir die neuen Rollen auch einige Meter ...

Probiers einfach aus ...


Gruß Peter


----------



## moe7 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*

mal nebenbei bemerkt find ich es wirklich extrem, was sich seit Mitte der ´90iger beim Karpfenangeln getan hat. Habe erst vor 2 Wochen nach gut 13 Jahren Pause wieder mit dem Karpfenangeln angefangen. Die Montagen welche ich baue, finde ich so im Netz garnicht mehr |kopfkrat Da muss ich wohl nochmal etwas "weiter bilden" 
Rod-Pod, Rollen, Schnur , Kescher und Montagen muss alles ausgetauscht werden. Meine Carp-Sounder,Sounderbox, Fox-Swinger und Ruten werde ich wohl erstmal behalten. 
Die ganzen "Karpfen-Cracks" haben mich ganz schön komisch angeschaut als ich da mit meiner "Retro-Ausrüstung" ankam :m Allerdings noch komischer, als der erste Fisch sofort ein richtiger Brummer war.

ok...zurück zum Thema. Viel weiter als vorher bin ich ja jetzt leider auch nicht #d
Hmmm...ausprobieren wäre ja kein Problem, aber die 34,-€ für die Technium habe ich dann ggf. in den Sand gesetzt.


----------



## cyberpeter (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*



moe7 schrieb:


> ok...zurück zum Thema. Viel weiter als vorher bin ich ja jetzt leider auch nicht #d
> Hmmm...ausprobieren wäre ja kein Problem, aber die 34,-€ für die Technium habe ich dann ggf. in den Sand gesetzt.



Dachte Du wolltest ohnehin eine Schnur kaufen ?

Du setzt jetzt also die Powerliner anstatt der Silstarrollen ein mit der gleichen Schnur (welche?) wie auf den Silstar und mit der gleichen Rute und gleichen Montage wie vorher und hast keinen oder nur einen geringen Weitengewinn?

Wie schaut deine Montage eigentlich aus und mit welchem Bleigewicht wirfst Du ?

Dann noch eine Frage zu dem Spod bei 100m. Ist das ein Spod der viel befischt wird?


----------



## marcus7 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*

Nabend.
ich würde auch zur stärkeren Schnur greifen.

Auf 100m würde ich bei Kraut nie geworfen angeln.

1. Merkst du auf die Distanz kaum ob du getroffen hast oder im Kraut hängst.
2. Wenn ein gehakter Fisch auf 100m ins Kraut geht, bekommst du ihn ohne Boot nicht, weil dein Winkel zum Fisch zu schlecht ist um ihn aus dem Kraut zu ziehen.
3. Sie reißt schneller nach Beschädigungen (die IMMER kommen werden)

lg


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*

@ Marcus, hat Peter mir nicht geglaubt, glaubt er dir bestimmt auch nicht....außerdem geht es jetzt um Wurfweite!|wavey:
Aber was solls, selbst wenn die Leute KEINE Sandbank auf 100 m haben, sie wollen trotzden dort hin werfen.
Ich bereue schon wieder, nur aus Langeweile auf so'n schwaches Thema geantwortet zu haben. Habe allerdings gelernt, dass man auf eine 2.5 lb Rute keine 38er fischen kann. Hätte ich das vor 20 Jahren gewusst, hätte ich mich nicht 2 Jahrzente lang zum Trottel gemacht. Ich geb' dem Internet die Schuld. Wäre dies früher erfunden worden, wäre mir das nicht passiert...:c:m


----------



## cyberpeter (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*

@ Markus

Da Du den Krautbestand und -beschaffenheit zwischen dem Angelplatz und Spod des TE genau kennst kannst Du mit Sicherheit mehr dazu sagen... 

Da mir dieses Wissen leider fehlt habe ich oben geschrieben unter welchen Bedingungen ich dieses "Risiko" eingehen würde und unter welchen nicht. Außerdem traue ich dem TE schon zu, dass er das werfen bleiben läßt wenn hier ausgedehnte höhere Krautbänke vorkommen.

zu 1. Wenn man blind wirft ist das sicher der Fall. Wenn man den Spod aber vorher mit einer "Markerrute" vermist und abtastet und diese Entfernung dann auf die "Angelrute" überträgt und einclipst liegt der Köder genau da wo er liegen soll ...

zu 2. siehe oben

zu 3. dann sollten wir zum Karpfenfischen am besten Schnüre unter 0,35 verbieten ... Wir haben seit zwei Jahren einiges an Kraut im Gewässer aber mit ist schon lange keine Schnur mehr gerissen und ich fische eigentlich immer unter 0,35.

Wenn ich aber nicht werfen müßte würde ich sicher auch eine 0,35er verwenden und habe es weiter oben in diesem Fall ja auch empfohlen.



@ Spaltkarpen

ein wirklich guter Beitrag #6


----------



## marcus7 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> @ Markus
> 
> Da Du den Krautbestand und -beschaffenheit zwischen dem Angelplatz und Spod des TE genau kennst kannst Du mit Sicherheit mehr dazu sagen...
> 
> ...



Bleib mal locker, ich habe lediglich geschrieben was ICH machen würde. Und dann noch 3 Fakten zu "Kraut" aufgezählt, ganz unabhängig davon ob das dort jetzt der Fall ist oder nicht.

Was fühlst Du dich gleich so angegriffen, nur weil du anders vorgehen würdest?

PS: Zu deinem Punkt 1 (auf der 100m Bank): "Haha, das zeig mir mal."


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*



> @ Spaltkarpen
> 
> ein wirklich guter Beitrag #6


Wieso? Ich wollte witzig sein! Nicht gelungen?

Peter, wirklich kein Grund zur Aufregung, es sollte auch nicht irgendwie dogmatisch rüberkommen. Sicher kommt man auch in verschiedenen Situationen, wo du etwas Kraut hast und wo du etwas weiter werfen kannst/wilst (nicht musst), auch mit ner 30er klar. Du hast ja recht!!!
Das ganze ist auch absolute Erfahrungssache, d.H. der Themenstarter soll seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen und dann die Schnur auswählen, da brauch er uns eigentlich gar nicht groß fragen, bzw. sich unser Gewäsch hier anhören.
Ich für meinen Teil angle ständig mal hier und mal da, habe deswegen meist dickere Schnur drauf, da brauche ich mir weniger Gedanken um Fischverluste machen, wenn die Situation doch mal etwas schwieriger wird.
Wenn der TE dazu vielleicht noch nicht ganz so erfahren ist, verliert er dadurch doch nichts, wenn er mit stärkerer Leine fischt (im direkten und auch im übertragenen Sinn).

Du bist wirklich sehr empfindlich, wenn man dich mal wegen deiner Haarspaltereine etwas auf die Schippe nimmt! |kopfkrat#h


----------



## cyberpeter (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*

@ Spaltkarpfen

Ok - vielleicht etwas dünnhäutig - mag sein - aber manchmal macht auch der Ton die Musik. 

Das Problem ist, dass ich bei uns am Gewässer gezwungen bin möglichst flexibel zu bleiben, besonders bei Kurzansitzen ohne Boot, weil wir nicht so viele "gute Plätze" haben die dafür dann aber von 10 bis 200 Meter und von krautfrei bis total verkrautet.

Deshalb mache ich mir vielleicht mehr Gedanken und mache mir das auch bei anderen ...

Wie sich gezeigt hat ist es ja nicht immer das schlechteste ....


Gruß Peter




marcus7 schrieb:


> Zu deinem Punkt 1 (auf der 100m Bank): "Haha, das zeig mir mal."



Wie machst Du dass denn wenn Du kein Boot hast und sehen willst ob der Platz "krautfrei" ist.


----------



## marcus7 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Wie machst Du dass denn wenn Du kein Boot hast und sehen willst ob der Platz "krautfrei" ist.



Also ich kann das auf solche Entfernungen nicht per Lotrute, geht das überhaupt?

Einzige Möglichkeit für mich wäre rausschnorcheln und gucken.

Aber ich bin sowieso mehr der "Bootfahrer", da bei mir fast überall erlaubt (und m.M. nach auch oft notwendig).

lg


----------



## cyberpeter (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Also ich kann das auf solche Entfernungen nicht per Lotrute, geht das überhaupt?



Wieso soll das nicht gehen? Habe das selber oft machen müssen bevor wir  das Boot hatten. Erfordert zwar etwas Übung (und eine geflochtene Schnur  und eine recht harte Rute) bis man die "Rückmeldungen" deuten kann und  auch mit der Markerfloat auf die Entfernung kommt aber es funktioniert.  Dann merkt man ob da Kraut ist oder nicht, ob schlammiger oder harter  Boden. 

Wenn ich die Sandbank gefunden hatte habe ich das auf der Markerrute,  die gleichzeitig auch meine Spodrute ist, eingeclipst und eingeholt. Am  Ufer habe ich dann die Schnur bis zum Clip abgerollt und die Schnur von  der "Angelrute" auf dei selbe Länge abgezogen und auch eingeclipst. Dann  an die Marker/Spodrute eine Rakete/Spomb und angefüttert, die aufgrund  der eingeclipsten Schnur von der Länge auch genau gepaßt hat. Die  "Angelrute" hat auf aufgrund des Clips auch genau auf der Sandbank  "eingeschlagen". Dann die Schnur aus dem Clip und mit einem Faden oder  einm Stift markiert damit, wenn eine Fisch beißt, wieder den Punkt finde  wo ich zum auswerfen einclipsen muß.

Dann funktioniert das sogar im dunkeln.

Gruß Peter


----------



## moe7 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*

falls es jemandem irgendwsnn helfen sollte:

Bin den Umweg über die Daiwa Infinity Duo 0,33er gegangen, Beim dritten Fisch bereits gerissen. Jetzt kommt die Technium 0,35er drauf......|krach:


----------



## cyberpeter (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*

Das wird vermutlich niemand weiterhelfen, weil wir die Verhältnisse bei Dir am See nicht kennen und vorallem nicht wissen was der genaue Grund war, wieso die Schnur gerissen ist....

Wenn das Problem wirklich zu große Krautbänke waren, durch die Du die Karpfen "durchgedrillt" hast so dass dir eine 0,33er Infinity (fällt auch etwas stärker aus) schon nach kurzer Zeit reißt, wird die 0,35er Technium vermutlich etwas länger "mitmachen" aber dann auch das zeitliche segnen. Da sollte man sich grundsätzliche Gedanken ob und wie man an solchen Plätzen vorallem ohne Boot fischt ...

Wenn Du die Karpfen nicht durch irgendwelche größere "Krautfelder" gedrillst hast wirst Du vermutlich Probleme mit Muscheln oder recht scharfen Steinen bzw. Kanten haben. Auch hier wird Dir eine 0,35er Technium nur bedingt weiterhelfen. Da wäre eine entsprechend dicke Schlagschnur vermutlich sinnvoller.


Gruß Peter


----------



## Tino (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*



moe7 schrieb:


> falls es jemandem irgendwsnn helfen sollte:
> 
> Bin den Umweg über die Daiwa Infinity Duo 0,33er gegangen, Beim dritten Fisch bereits gerissen. Jetzt kommt die Technium 0,35er drauf......|krach:





Das ist übel.Wobei ich seit zig Jahren auf diese Schnur schwöre.

Mir ist sie noch garnicht gerissen. Bei einem 32 pf. musste ich kompromisslos gegenhalten mit zugeknallter Bremse.
Die Schnur ist noch nicht mal überdehnt gewesen.

Die Technium finde ich viel zu steif. Dann noch in ner 38er Version,na Hilfe.
Dann doch eher die Stroft GTM,da haste einen richtigen Durchmesser.


----------



## moe7 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*

@tino

haste die Infinity in 0,33 oder 0,36er?

Die Bremse war eigentlich ganz ok eingestellt, bei der letzten Flucht vorm Kecher hat es dann *pitsch* gemacht. Ist mir noch nie passiert in 20 Jahren angeln.

@Peter
ist am Knoten gerissen....das fand ich noch das aller übelste.
Knoten war der Berkley oder der doppelt geschlaufte clinch...das weiss ich nicht mehr so genau.

Vielleicht hatte die Schnur einfach nen Knacks, weil innerhalb von 2-3 Stunden ein 28Pfünder, ein geschätzter 20Pfd und dann nochmal sowas in der Richtung drauf war, wo es dann gerissen ist. Rute 2,75lbs, Rolle war Dreck aber Bremse ganz ok eingestellt. Musste trotzdem entsprechend gegenhalten wegen Seerosenfeld und Schilf. 
Zuhause angekommen sofort die dritte Powerliner bestellt, aber das die Schnur am Knoten reisst, fand ich echt bedenklich.


----------



## cyberpeter (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*



moe7 schrieb:


> @Peter
> ist am Knoten gerissen....das fand ich noch das aller übelste.
> Knoten war der Berkley oder der doppelt geschlaufte clinch...das weiss ich nicht mehr so genau.



Bist Du Dir sicher, dass sie genau am Knoten gerissen ist und nicht etwa dahinter wo die Schnur mit dem Boden oder evtl. mit dem Kraut  kontakt hatte und dadurch vorgeschädigt war?

Wenn es der Knoten war hast Du entweder eine schlechte Spule erwischt oder der Knoten ist nicht sauber gebunden gewesen! Die 0,33er Daiwa hält mit dem Palomarknoten mehr als 6 KG und soviel Zug kannst Du mit deiner Karpfenrute noch nichtmal ansatzweise aufbauen.

Habe selber fast ein Jahr mit der 0,33er Infinity Duo gefischt und die ist mir nie am Knoten gerissen.


----------



## moe7 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*

ich fische ne selbstgebaute Helimontage inkl. Stopper....der Stopper war noch drann, also ist das Ding direkt am Knoten gerissen. Ich nehme jetzt mal den Palomarknoten. Die Flucht vom Fisch war jetzt auch nicht wirklich heftig, sodass ein sehr verdutzter Angler mit einem noch verdutzterem Gesichtsausdruck am Ufer zurück blieb.


----------



## cyberpeter (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*

Probiers mal mir dem Palomar - habe bei Schnüren ab 0,30 sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Achte darauf, dass der Knoten beim Zuziehen richtig befeuchtet ist und dass die Schlaufe, die am Schluß über den Wirbel gezogen wird, nicht an am Wirbel oder der Öse des Wirbels hängen bleibt, sondern bis zum Knoten runtergezogen wird, da ansonsten die Tragkraft massiv leidet. Dann das ganze nochmal auf Zugfestigkeit prüfen.

Dann sollte eigentlich nichts mehr schief gehen ...


----------



## Tino (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*



moe7 schrieb:


> @tino
> 
> haste die Infinity in 0,33 oder 0,36er?                                                                                                                                                  Den 32Pf. habe ich mit der 31er gefangen. Ich habe aber seit letztem Jahr die 36er drauf. Die kann doch einiges mehr ab in Sachen Abrieb. Wie gesagt, bin ich absolut überzeugt von der Schnur.


----------



## moe7 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*

so...jetzt ist Schluss!!!! Eben wieder einen grossen Karpfen verloren. Fisch war ca. 10Sek. drann, da ist die Schnur wieder am Knoten gerissen. Habe dann sofort eingepackt. Knoten war diesmal der Palomar also hört mir damit auf.

Die Daiwa Infinity Duo ist definitiv das aller übelste in 20 Jahren angeln, was ich jemals auf der Rolle hatte. Ich bin fassungslos. Werde mal eine Mail an den Händler schreiben und fragen was zu machen ist. Die Schnur ist keine 2 Wochen alt und schrottreif.


----------



## Tino (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*

Dann lerne mal Knoten binden. Die Schnur ist es definitiv nicht.Wie gesagt fische ich mit der Schnur (nicht immer mit der derselben) schon seit ca. 12-13 Jahren und alles gut.
Ein sehr guter Freund fischt die gleiche Schnur,auch nie Probleme damit und ist genauso überzeugt.

Der fischt auf Karpfen alle 2 Wochen für 5-7 Tage,also hat der die Schnur im absoluten Dauereinsatz.

Mach doch mal nen Test zu Hause. Knoten binden und dann solange was ranhängen bis sie reisst.


----------



## marcus7 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*

Gibt ja nur 2 Möglichkeiten.
Entweder ne Schrottspule erwischt, passiert bestimmt ab und an mal, so hoch wird die Qualitätskontrolle auch nicht sein, dass da nicht mal was durchflutscht.
Oder halt den Knoten nicht richtig gemacht/befeuchtet/zusammengezogen o.ä.

Ärgerlich so was, wie gesagt mit ner dickeren Schnur ist man immer etwas mehr auf der sicheren Seite.

lg


----------



## moe7 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*

Leute....ich bin jetzt 34 Jahre und habe mit 13 den Angelschein gemacht. Ich fische also bereits über 20 Jahre. Ich glaube das mit dem Knoten binden, ist nicht das Problem. Ich kann es mir auch nicht erklären ausser das die Schnur eben Schrott ist. Kann eine Montagsspule sein, oder eben generell sch... Auf diese bescheuerte Art und Weisse die Fische zu verlieren (ganz zu schweigen davon, das jetzt 2 wirklich schöne Tiere mit Haken im Maul rumschwimmen) ist einfach nur suuuper ärgerlich. Davor die Schnur hatte ich sogar mehrere Jahre drauf und es ist mir NIEMALS ein Fisch abgerissen. Ich habe schon Graskarpfen mit Matchrute und 18er Schnur gedrillt. Null Probs. Aber hier: Biss, Rute in die Hand (noch nichmal angehauen), Fisch gespürt, Bremse geht, PITSCH....lächerlich.


----------



## moe7 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Ärgerlich so was, wie gesagt mit ner dickeren Schnur ist man immer etwas mehr auf der sicheren Seite.
> 
> lg



unter 0,35mm werde ich auch nichts mehr aufspulen. Werde jetzt mal die Technium probieren + zusätzlich eine 0,55-0,60er Schlagschnur....oder ne 0,17er Whiplash


----------



## moe7 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*

so...mal den Zugtest mit Waage gemacht. Bei 2,5Kilo Zugkraft reisst die Schnur. Ein Witz!


----------



## Tino (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*

Dann musst du tatsächlich ne Schrottspule erwischt haben.

Wo hast du die denn gekauft? Lag die im Laden rum,oder hast du sie dir schicken lassen?

Nicht das du ne Alte Infinity Schnur erwischt hast?


----------



## moe7 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*

renommierter, sehr guter Internethändler spezialisiert auf Karpfentackle.

Ich habe die ganze Nacht gegrübelt was es sonst noch sein könnte. Aber die Schnur kann doch nicht nach 2 mal fischen mit 80g Blei überdehnt sein, oder? Ich fische weder Leadcore noch Schlagschnur. Der Heliwirbel war also direkt auf der Hauptschnur. Das muss die Schnur doch abkönnen. Ich hatte jahrelang mit ner Billigschnur 0,35mm damit null Probleme.

Naja....der Zugtest sagt ja eigentlich alles. Muss wohl ne Schrottspule sein. Ärgerlich eben, weil ich vorher solange überlegt habe nicht doch die Technium zu nehmen.


----------



## Thxmpsxn (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*

Haste recht. Schöner Mist mit der Daiwa Schnur.#q Möglicherweise auch überaltert oder zeitweise falsch gelagert (UV). Ein Kumpel von mir hatte vor Jahren auch mal so ne Spule erwischt von Daiwa. Hatt das Teil gleich nach dem ersten Angeln und dem Verlust eines guten Fisches in die Tonne gekloppt.|gr:
Wie dem auch sei, ich kann Dir die Technium nur empfehlen. Fische seit Jahren nichts anderes mehr. Ob beim Karpfen-, Raubfischangeln oder Feedern. Gibt meiner Meinung nach nix besseres. 
Die Schnur ist abrieb- und knotenfest und lange haltbar. Kurz gesagt, mit der kannste nix verkehrt machen.#6 
Verwende zum Karpfenangeln eine 0,30 Technium. Habe damit vor kurzem problemlos einen 36 Pfd Spiegler  in einem verkrautetem Baggersee gedrillt:q. 
Ich bin mit der 0,30 mm (9,8 kg) bis dato gut ausgekommen. Eine 0,35 mm wäre mir dann doch schon etwas zu dick. Aber das muß jeder für sich abmachen, kommt halt auf die Einsatzbedingungen an. Und vom Preis her, z. B. bei ebay ne 1074 m Spule 0,30 für ca. 36 Euronen, geht auch denke ich.


----------



## K.ID87 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*

Kann da auch nur meinen Vorrednern zustimmen!

Ich fische selbst seit diesem Jahr die Infinity in 0,33mm und habe vollstes Vertrauen in die Schnur. Konnte mehrere Fische (um die 20 Pfd.) erfolgreich drillen und landen, Schnurbruch musste ich noch nicht erleiden und die Knotenfestigkeit finde ich top. Wahrscheinlich hast du echt ein schwarzes Schaf erwischt :/

...so long, greetz!


----------



## Matchfischer (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*

Bei Wilkerling gibts die Technium schon für 28€ denke ich werd se mal an meinen Leichten Karpfenruten testen oder halt die XLNT von Prologic mal sehn.


----------



## moe7 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*



Matchfischer schrieb:


> Bei Wilkerling gibts die Technium schon für 28€ denke ich werd se mal an meinen Leichten Karpfenruten testen oder halt die XLNT von Prologic mal sehn.



das sind auch genau die 3 Schnüre, die ich auf der Liste hatte:
Daiwa Duo Infinity
Prologic XLNT
Shimano Technium

aber jetzt keine Experimente mehr


----------



## Matchfischer (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*

Also die XLNT von Prologic hab ich in 0,33mm und konnte sie erst einmal testen aber macht soweit nen sehr guten ersten eindruck. Ist recht geschmeidig. Ansonsten hatte ich länger die Anaconda Extreme line drauf und war egt auch immer gut zufrieden.
Zur Daiwa Schnur gibts ja sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen.
Die Technium kostet ja das doppelte von der Prologic aber vielleicht kann ich se ja bei Wilkerling mal inne Hand nehmen und kucken wie sich die Schnur so anfühlt und ob sie wirklich so steif ist.


----------



## Dicker Ritter :D (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium in 0.30 oder 0.35?*

Also zur Daiwa..hatte die auch einige Zeit und wirklich nie Probleme mit gehabt .. 

Im Moment bin ich grade am Testen, von der Anaconda Power Carp Camou .. 

Auch gegen die ist bis jetzt nichts negatives zu sagen .. 

Mo


----------

